# please help no idea what i'm doing [SOLVED]

## tefp

I have a working install using the amd64 minimal install cd.  I am jsut having some trouble getting my network configured correctly.  When i first boot up everything loads correctly and then it starts eth0 and thats where the problem is.  The error looks like this.

*Starting eth0

*     Loading networking modules for eth0

*          modules: apipa arping ccwgroup iptunnel macchanger macnet rename ifconfig

system dhcpcd ip6to4

*          ifconfig provides interface

*          dhcpcd provides dhcp

*    Configuring eth0 for MAC address 00:50:8D:D3:82:24 ...

*    Bringing up eth0

*        dhcp

*            Running dhcpcd ...

err, eth0: timed out

warn, eth0: using IPV4LL address 196.254.238.27

*             eth0 received address 196.254.238.27/16

Setting up networks has never been my specialty and i don't really know what i'm doing when it comes to setting one up in gentoo.  I've been able to figure it out ok in the other distributions i've used, but gentoo is different.  All i know is that the 196.254.238.27 isn't the correct address.  I have a router and the address should be 192.168.1.1.  If you could please help me out a little bit.  ThanksLast edited by tefp on Sat Aug 23, 2008 12:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jcat

That's a "fail safe" IP address, it's used when DHCP fails to pick up an address.

You need to tell us the make and model you NIC, and post the output of:

```
ifconfig -a
```

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net
```

and why not your

```
emerge --info
```

 for good measure.

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## tefp

when i run ifconfig -a it doesn't fit all on the same screen.  How do i scroll up to see the whole thing?

----------

## jcat

I pressume you have no GUI yet then?   :Wink: 

If you're in a VT just use SHIFT+PageUp or SHITF+PageDown

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## defenderBG

How many interfaces do you have??? Not to fix on the screan... must be more than 10!

Anyway, lets do it manualy. 

1) Do you really need to set the mac address to 00:50:8D:D3:82:24?

2) /sbin/ifconfig -s

3) while root:

ifconfig eth0 up

ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:50:8D:D3:82:24 (if you need setting the mac address)

dmesg | tail (read if there is anything interesting)

4) dhcpcd eth0 (or dhcpclient, whatever you use)

if it failes again, then:

ifconfig eht0 192.168.1.1 255.0.0.0 (or whatever the netmask should be)

ping the server and see if there is any responce.

----------

## tefp

Ok, thanks that will be very helpful in the future.

ifconfig -a: (i am just going to summarize, if you need me to type out the whole thing i can)

eth0   Link encap: Ethernet

         inet addr:169.254.238.27 Bcast:169.254.255.255 Mask:255.255.0.0

         RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

         TX packets:323 errors:323 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:323

         collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

         RX bytes: 0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:72222 (70.5 kb)

         Interrupt:22

l0      Link encap:Local Loopback

        inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0

sit0   Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

        NOARP MTU:1480 Metric:1

cat /etc/conf.d/net:

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

emerge --info (umm... is there a way to post this without typing it all out?  If you would like me to list a specific thing like cflags or cxxflags or something)

Edit:  and the make of my ethernet card is: D-link DFE-530TX+ 10/100 fast ethernet desktop adapter

when i run the command lspci it shows 2 different ethernet:

00:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Sundance Technology Inc / IC plus Corp IP1000 Family Gigabit Ethernet (rev41)

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6105 [Rhine-III] (rev 86)

I have an ethernet card and one that's built into the motherboard

----------

## tefp

 *defenderBG wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dmesg | tail (read if there is anything interesting)
> 
> 

 

dmesg | tail 

at the end it says:

eth0: Link speed = undefined!

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

----------

## jcat

Two questions.

Why is there no MAC address in the output of ifconfig for eth0 (did you just forget to include it)?  (you can't get an IP address without a MAC address)

And _really_ stupid question.  Have you got the ethernet cable plugged in to the correct port (you say you have 2), and do you get any kind of light next to the socket?

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## tefp

 *jcat wrote:*   

> Two questions.
> 
> Why is there no MAC address in the output of ifconfig for eth0 (did you just forget to include it)?  (you can't get an IP address without a MAC address)
> 
> And _really_ stupid question.  Have you got the ethernet cable plugged in to the correct port (you say you have 2), and do you get any kind of light next to the socket?
> ...

 

Yes, i think i forgot to include it.  I just rewrite the first line.

eth0  Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:50:8D:D3:82:24

And no that's not a stupid question.  But yes it is plugged in and the light it on.

----------

## cyrillic

 *tefp wrote:*   

> eth0  Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:50:8D:D3:82:24
> 
> And no that's not a stupid question.  But yes it is plugged in and the light it on.

 

If I had to guess, I would say eth0 is probably the one on your motherboard.

 */usr/share/nmap/nmap-mac-prefixes wrote:*   

> 00508D Abit Computer 

 

----------

## tefp

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

>  *tefp wrote:*   eth0  Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:50:8D:D3:82:24
> 
> And no that's not a stupid question.  But yes it is plugged in and the light it on. 
> 
> If I had to guess, I would say eth0 is probably the one on your motherboard.
> ...

 

I would think the same thing except that it's different when I boot the cd and chroot back into my environment.  I booted back up again and chrooted in again just to make sure.

running ifconfig gives this outcome:

eth0 Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1C:F0:16:1B:BD

       inet addr:192.168.1.5 Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255.255.0

eth1 Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:8D:D3:82:24

       inet addr:169.254.286.149  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

lo  Link encap:Local Loopback

     inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

----------

## cyrillic

 *tefp wrote:*   

> eth0 Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1C:F0:16:1B:BD 

 

 */usr/share/nmap/nmap-mac-prefixes wrote:*   

> 001CF0 D-Link 

 

Ok, this means that the LiveCD kernel supports both of your NICs, and the kernel on your harddrive only supports the NIC on the motherboard.

----------

## tefp

yah, this is my first time configuring my own kernel.

when i did the command lspci:

00:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Sundance Technology Inc / IC plus Corp IP1000 Family Gigabit Ethernet (rev41)

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6105 [Rhine-III] (rev 86) 

So i figured that my card was the sundance technology one.  when i configured my kernel i went into device drivers > network device support > ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) > and down at the bottom it had "Sundance Alta support" and i enabled it.

Do i need to go back and change a few things and install a new kernel?

Edit: Also, are there any good (in depth) guides to configuring kernels?  When i did this one i ran a quick google search that came up with a few things but not like i was looking for.

----------

## jordanwb

 *defenderBG wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) Do you really need to set the mac address to 00:50:8D:D3:82:24?
> 
> 

 

You can do that? Cool.

Does your router have its dhcp server enabled?

 *tefp wrote:*   

> Edit: Also, are there any good (in depth) guides to configuring kernels?  When i did this one i ran a quick google search that came up with a few things but not like i was looking for.

 

Nope. I suggested on UbuntuForums about making one but one dude said it wasn't necessary. Now he's wrong. You've configured the kernel correctly because the kernel can detect your networking card.

----------

## cyrillic

 *tefp wrote:*   

> So i figured that my card was the sundance technology one.  when i configured my kernel i went into device drivers > network device support > ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) > and down at the bottom it had "Sundance Alta support" and i enabled it. 

 

I don't think that driver is helpful for either of your NICs

These drivers would be my best guess.

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Network device support  --->

    Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  --->

      <M>   IP1000 Gigabit Ethernet support

    Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->

      <M>   VIA Rhine support 
```

----------

## jordanwb

My bad I didn't see that part about the net card. Go with the one under 1000Mbit

----------

## tefp

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> These drivers would be my best guess.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Should I unenable all of the others or leave them enabled?  

Also, when I go back and install a new kernel (make && make modules_install) it says arch/x86/boot/bzImage (#2).  Do I need to specify #2 when i run the command: cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r7?  Or will it just recognize the new kernel?

----------

## cyrillic

 *tefp wrote:*   

> Should I unenable all of the others or leave them enabled?  

 

It is ok to leave the other drivers enabled, but they do not serve any purpose with your current hardware.

 *tefp wrote:*   

> Also, when I go back and install a new kernel (make && make modules_install) it says arch/x86/boot/bzImage (#2).  Do I need to specify #2 when i run the command: cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r7?  Or will it just recognize the new kernel?

 

The newer bzImage will have overwritten the older one, so you don't need to specify #2 anywhere, just copy it.

----------

## tefp

I installed the new kernel with only changing those two things.  But i'm still getting the same error message at boot.?

----------

## cyrillic

If the NIC that your cable is plugged into is called eth1, then you just need to edit your network configuration a little bit (or plug the cable into the other port).

```
# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.eth1

# rc-update del net.eth0

# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start 
```

----------

## tefp

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> If the NIC that your cable is plugged into is called eth1, then you just need to edit your network configuration a little bit (or plug the cable into the other port).
> 
> ```
> # cd /etc/init.d
> 
> ...

 

That's exactly what my problem was.  eth0 was the ethernet port on my mb and eth1 was my card.  Just a stupid user error but thanks for all the help everyone.  Hopefully someone finds this thread useful instead of creating their own with the same question.

----------

